# Ferries to Ibiza from Denia



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr

Hi guys just been looking at the extortionate prices for the ferries from Denia to Ibiza which is on average €150 per person. Any locals aware if there any other local ferries or boats that operate which are cheaper?

I seems a high price when to can fly for €55 euros return


----------



## xabiaxica

thorrrr said:


> Hi guys just been looking at the extortionate prices for the ferries from Denia to Ibiza which is on average €150 per person. Any locals aware if there any other local ferries or boats that operate which are cheaper?
> 
> I seems a high price when to can fly for €55 euros return


most people I know do indeed fly for exactly that reason!


I think I read somewhere that Ibiza residents can get some sort of discount, but that doesn't help you in the UK

are you planning to move to the island or is it just for a holiday?


----------



## Stravinsky

thorrrr said:


> Hi guys just been looking at the extortionate prices for the ferries from Denia to Ibiza which is on average €150 per person. Any locals aware if there any other local ferries or boats that operate which are cheaper?
> 
> I seems a high price when to can fly for €55 euros return


No, it's cheaper by plane
Air Berlin was the cheapest I heard of at €26


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxthorrrr

No i was looking at moving to Gandia / Oliva area just looking at nearby excursions from Denia it just seemed such a rip off. 

I only see the Ferry an option if you gonna take a car but even that you can fly and hire cheaper


----------



## 90199

For both the Residents of the Canaries and Balearic archipelagos, there is a discount on Ferries and internal air flights, for me it is often a 50% discount. Also if you book on line, well in advance, for ferries there are some very good bargains to be had,

Hepa


----------



## Guest

Does the renfe golden card get one discounts on the ferries?


----------



## xabiaxica

folklore said:


> Does the renfe golden card get one discounts on the ferries?


I doubt it unless the ferries are run by renfe, and I'm pretty sure they're not


----------



## jojo

With all the "fighting" and price cutting amongst service providers, I guess that sea travel isnt ever going to win over air travel. It takes longer and is going to cost more as it has higher overheads

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199

jojo said:


> With all the "fighting" and price cutting amongst service providers, I guess that sea travel isnt ever going to win over air travel. It takes longer and is going to cost more as it has higher overheads
> 
> Jo xxx


No real competition between the two. The ferries gain their money transporting motor vehicles, cars, lorries full of supplies, passengers are only a small percentage of their income. I believe also that the ferries are subsidised,

Hepa


----------



## simmonad

*Ferry prices from Denia*



thorrrr said:


> Hi guys just been looking at the extortionate prices for the ferries from Denia to Ibiza which is on average €150 per person. Any locals aware if there any other local ferries or boats that operate which are cheaper?
> 
> I seems a high price when to can fly for €55 euros return


I'm afraid that Trasmediterranea has a monopoly on the route, which explains the ridiculous prices. As I live in Denia, it does seem bonkers that it's cheaper for me to go to ALC or VLC and fly, but that's life. Moreover, I've seen air fares for well under €20 inclusive of taxes.


----------



## Stravinsky

simmonad said:


> I'm afraid that Trasmediterranea has a monopoly on the route, which explains the ridiculous prices. As I live in Denia, it does seem bonkers that it's cheaper for me to go to ALC or VLC and fly, but that's life. Moreover, I've seen air fares for well under €20 inclusive of taxes.


For sure, Air Berlin do cheap flights there


----------

